# purlin spacing for metal roofing



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm fixing a partially completed pole building. The country inspector upon approving the plans, seems to have written in "per manufacturers specs" regarding 2x4 purlins on 16 centers. the building was built 24" on-center. 

does anyone know the 'norm' for standard pole building purlin spacing? I would guess it has to do w/ the rigidity and thickness of the roofing, but I am having trouble finding the original source of the roofing material. 

PS: thanks for the link MD-girts it is!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Purlin spacing is dependent on profile of the metal and gauge....plus snow and wind load, plus what the rafters are designed to carry. Without a set of blueprints with a PE's seal, you have no option but to follow the inspectors gig. FYI, we run purlins on 3 - 5 feet on center, depending on size of purlin.


----------

